# Choosing Fulfillment Company



## darkomedakovic (May 23, 2016)

Hello, thanks for taking time off to read this post. (If you want to skip right to the questions, look under the short text.)


So the reason I made this post is because I need help in starting my dream "fitness" t-shirt company. The plan is to make t-shirts which compliment the customers physique in the way that they are slim fit, breatheable, tight on the arms and chest and comfortably wearable on a daily basis. The reason I'm asking for help here is because I have no experience in manufacturing t-shirt, thus making it hard for me to find a manufacturer. I need a manufactrer who prints on their t-shirt, labels them with my brand (neck tag and hang tag) and sends them to me so I could sell them directly to my customers. I don't know which type of material nor mix the t-shirts should be made of, so I am asking the members of this forum for help.


Main two questions:

"What materials/mix should I use for a "fitness" brand that compliments the customers physique in the way that it is slim fit, breatheable, tight on the arms and around the chest and comfortable to wear on the daily basis, but without making it specific for only working out in (not making it activewear or what it's called)"

"What manufacturing company should I use that could print on their shirts with the qualities menitiond on the questions above, and who is willing to label it to my brand with custom neck tags & hang tags and ship the product to Norway for me to sell locally.?"

All input and help is very much appreciated!

Thanks in advance.

Best Regards /Darko.

*EDIT*

I've attached an example of what I would like.


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

As to the material, cotton may be the best, Considering this season.

There are many t-shirt fulfillment companies at the left of the Preferred Vendors area of this forum. You can compare with them.


----------



## darkomedakovic (May 23, 2016)

Thanks for the reply. I've looked through several of the preffered vendors along with searching on google for hours, but no one seems to provide all the services I need. Thats why I was asking for some help on the forum.


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Darko,

Seeing you worried over it from last week, You ideally require following recipe: 

Tri-Blend:

a) 95% Super-Combed ELS Cotton (Egyptian/Pima/Su-Pima)
b) 3% Lycra
c) 2% Spandex

d) Sand washed,bio-polished,Silicon finished etc.


In order to create super soft yet shape retaining high quality durable tees as per your description. 

As far as there shape is concerned you can work with any good manufacturer & ask him/her to offer
you final finish shape vector through that you can get control over the looks and fits during the process of manufacturing.

The same guy may offer Printing,hangtags & woven neck labels for your brand etc.
this will help you better articulate your demand with any manufacturer.


Best Regards


----------



## darkomedakovic (May 23, 2016)

Thank you so much for the help. I will definetely check the recipe out. If anyone has a manufacturer which is willing to do all the required services please get in touch with me.


----------



## carpediemandmore (Feb 4, 2013)

Also check CE compliance standard for that manufacturer, as far as i know Norwegian business is very high quality in all aspects, sweatshop free and other labor laws compliance will play very important role in your brands success.


----------

